# FIRST GARDEN harvest



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Just wanted to brag that I brought in my first peas from my first garden. I Will have carrots in 2 or 3 weeks I think. I went super small this year as I am just learning but this spring Im putting in two 4x8 raised beds. Then two more the next year then two more again the year after that. Im looking forward to it. This preping/urban homesteading thing is a good thing, Im learning all kinds of good stuff, losing weight, and feeling better about my place in the world a little more each day. My kids soon to be 3 and 1 are not going to be TV addicted, lazzy, and ignorant of living for the sake of living.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Congratulations!

Nothing is sweeter than produce you've grown yourself.
As you've noticed it good for the soul as well for the body.

A little tip is that when it comes to peas and snow peas not only are the pods eatable but the leaves are fantastic to eat raw in a salad or lightly steamed.
I normally pinch out the growing tip so they'll bush out and pop it in my mouth and it's so sweet and good to eat it's almost like candy.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

:beercheer: super cool! congratulations!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

CONGRATS!

Doesn't get any sweeter then homegrown!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah congrats on all fronts!

Even when the food doesnt turn out so well, its still better than getting it from another source!

I created this! 

Oh right, I didnt build that.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Congrats! Is this your fall garden?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Just wanted to brag that I brought in my first peas from my first garden. I Will have carrots in 2 or 3 weeks I think. I went super small this year as I am just learning but this spring Im putting in two 4x8 raised beds. Then two more the next year then two more again the year after that. Im looking forward to it. This preping/urban homesteading thing is a good thing, Im learning all kinds of good stuff, losing weight, and feeling better about my place in the world a little more each day. My kids soon to be 3 and 1 are not going to be TV addicted, lazzy, and ignorant of living for the sake of living.


 Good for you.It feels good to get your first harvest.:2thumb:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

My daughter and I brought in a load of tomatoes today! Very glad because hail knocked the heck out of our garden and I thought we were SOL for the entire year. Add in a few zuchinis and cucumbers in another week or so and its not a total loss.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Congrats! Is this your fall garden?


My first garden ever


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats biobacon! You should be proud! I like how you are starting small so you can enjoy it instead of becoming overwhelmed. Sounds like you have a great plan! Try something new each year and have fun growing your own food. A little warning, though: gardening is very addictive. :flower:


----------

